# Whic underwater camera would you recommend



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

*I've been wanting to purchase an underwater camera to go along with my Vex.*


*I'm looking for recommendations of which one to buy. Please give your likes and dislikes of the particular make and model of camera and things that you wish it did or didn't do.*


*Thanks*


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Somebody has to have an opinion on a camera....


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

You might want to try running a serch for them...Sould be plenty of info....I'm going to get the one from harbor freight for $100....I like the cheapies, that way I don't get so bent outta shape when it gets FUBAR.!!!!


----------



## mkroulik (Jan 14, 2003)

I have the original Aqua-Vu from a few years back, and I really like it. They have made some improvements over the years that look to be very handy. I really like the new Aqua-Vu with 4 cameras, one that points in each direction, and it has a 7 inch screen broken into 4 seperate windows. If you go with a single camera, I really like the ones that have the compass display so that you can see which direction the camera is facing under the ice. Some also have a water temperature display, but for ice fishing, that is less valuable.

Mike


----------



## mihunter (Oct 7, 2002)

I have an aqua-vu, the single camera type, not the quad-cam or the one shaped like a fish. The feature I like the best is the direction arrow which shows which way the camera is facing, I have the mo-pod which will spin the camera around with a small remote control you wear around your neck and I highly recommend that also. I almost never use the light and mine has the multi-color lights which are supposed to be better than the infra-red but they both reflect the light back at ya off the particles in the water which looks like you're driving in a blizzard. If you havent used one before I'd be happy to meet up sometime and let you check it out in action, I don't need much of an excuse to go fishing!!


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

I have a Marcum VS500. This unit has something called an "ice arm" which has a motor to change the direction of the camera. The unit also has a built in directional indicator so you know where it is pointing. This helps to find your lure and also to watch two different lures by moving the camera between the two. The camera also has both infrared and regular lights, although the water has to be clear to use them. The one complaint I have is that the unit could use a bigger monitor. Those little 5 1/2 inch TVs just don't cut it.

There are several things I don't like about the cameras in general. You really can't see very far unless the water is really clear. I also tried to use it in the summer and it was nearly useless as I couldn't get enough shade on the monitor to see anything. It might be ok on really cloudy days.

Bottom line is that it is fun to play with for awhile but it often stays home when I go ice fishing, especially when I am going to a lake I already know. I bought a vex so it is likely it will stay home even more.


----------



## dajumboman (Feb 29, 2004)

i have a marcum vs500 and it works great.


----------



## Northern_Lights (Dec 11, 2004)

salmonslammer said:


> You might want to try running a serch for them...Sould be plenty of info....I'm going to get the one from harbor freight for $100....I like the cheapies, that way I don't get so bent outta shape when it gets FUBAR.!!!!


I wonder if the battery is internal on that or if you can connect to an external battery? Anyone ever use one of those? For $100 that's not a bad deal...


----------



## umc (Dec 13, 2004)

I have an Aqua-vu ZT model and like it quite a bit so far. The main reason for this purchase was for ice fishing and that being the case I use it primarily in the "downviewing" position. I've had a blast using it so far this hardwater season and it works well. Since I use it for ice fishing downviewing I don't much have a need for the direction option and since I have a Vexilar FL-18 I don't need a depth readout on the camera so the ZT model is great for me. Also, Aqua-vu has great customer service which speaks for itself.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

keep 'em coming guys....


----------



## FYRE926 (Dec 31, 2000)

I got a Atlantis "drop cam" from a guy off this site last year, it is my first u/w camera I was amazed by what I saw with it. It helped me understand a ton about what I was doing right AND wrong with my presentation and even my rigging. Now the down side, the cam quit working during my first time out with it. I scoped it over and couldn't find anything visibly wrong. The seller refunded me my money AND told me to keep the camera! So, I have sent it back to the manufacturer & I await what they have to say as to whats wrong with it. 
Personally I find the Aqua view spool series very appealing as the whole cable thing can be a hassle but having only used an Atlantis I liked what it did when it worked.
I called Naturevision earlier in November & inquire about their new cameras (spool series) with the LCD screens which are supposed to have none of the problems with visibility in bright light like the normal "TV" type screens do, I had concerns about them working in extreme cold , it is *L* iquid *C* rystal *D* isplay after all. They said they would not be affected by the cold at all. I'm waiting to see what the cost is to fix the Atlantis I have, if it's too much then I hope to be able to see the new Aqua Vu's & then maybe I can scrape the cash up to get one of those if they're up to snuff. :coolgleam


----------



## sce-to-aux (Feb 3, 2004)

I have the ovs (outdoor viewing systems) model 300 for about 3 years now. its a simple setup with 60 ft of cord and a monitor. i converted it to down viewing with a couple of tywraps. trying to keep a camera trained on your lure without any type of remote control or pole or stand attached to it is a pain. i think my biggest dislike is once it starts getting dark the picture quality even with the infra red led's built in really deteriorates to near zero. i'd really like to hear more opinions on the lowlite capabilities and wether one brand really is better than the other. if you go on ebay they have 12 volt led infra red lights for security systems that have like 72 led's. i wonder if this would help shining it thru the hole in shallow water. on the good side i really do get a rush when i watch a pike swim in a viciously attacks the jig. the coolest one i've seen is the atlantis auw 525. it has a little diving bell attached at the end with servo motors inside to swivel the camera inside the clear bell but it also cost over 500.00 dollars.


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

I have the atlantis cam and it works great. Last year ice fishing I just took the vex to the shanty and left the cam at home. during the day I kept marking fish at the bottom. It would follow my jig up about 6' then return to the bottom and it stayed there most of the time so I figured maybe a large mass of minnows. Next day I took my cam and dropped it down and when the mass came back I found out it was smelt so a change in tackle and I had smelt.
My cam has sure came in handy. little over a week ago we had a wind storm and my dish network dish got hit by a branch. Kids where at school and wife was at work and no friend where around. I tried realligning the dish myself by moving it walk to the house and find out still no signal. I did this for over a hour and all I got was a deep path to my house and still no signal. I was about to give up when I thought about my cam. So I unrolled the cam cable putting the cam infront of the tv and the monitor by the dish. I turned the monitor on and what did I see??????? My darn cats face!!! :SHOCKED: So back to the house to kill the cat I mean put it in another room I went back to the dish and had it fixed in minutes. I love my cam.


chad1


----------



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

i have the dropcam, atlantic, and love it. You don't get a shore neck looking down the hole, the cam. was cheaper then most out there and i got two batties which will last an entire day on the ice. 

Just be careful with the cord right near the camera. The wires inside a pretty thin and tugging on it too much or too hard will break them. I did that, stupid me, and sent it back to atlantic and got a new one free of charge.


----------



## rambo (Jan 28, 2004)

I had the aqua-view but I didn't like the halo I got in the picture when I used the light , had to buy the mopod too .when the marcum came out with the rotate built in and the light mounted above the lens I switched to that insted. I havent used it yet but I really liked my aqua-view, get an extra battery if you stay out all day it will go dead.


----------



## PencilPlugger (Jun 5, 2001)

Have any of you guys used your cams in soft water? I was thinking of getting one for when we go whipping at night in the St. Clair River. So any experiences using one in a river with a swift current at night would be helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

Funny, I bought a FL-18 to go with my camera. I have the AquaView Ice Pro. Great screen, big, bright, and the battery is pretty good. I get about 4 hours of constant use. It is great to see the big fish that come in and just look.

Here is this years model. Priced fair.


----------



## umc (Dec 13, 2004)

PencilPlugger said:


> Have any of you guys used your cams in soft water? I was thinking of getting one for when we go whipping at night in the St. Clair River. So any experiences using one in a river with a swift current at night would be helpful.
> 
> Thanks.


I haven't but my aqua-vu zt came with a big lead weight that you can attach to the bottom of it in order to keep it down.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Nice thinking Chad. My g/f won't give me as hard of a time for spending money on another ice fishing toy (without getting her a diamond ring) if it has other uses throughout the year. What a minute who am I kidding she will want to use both the FL-18 and the camera when we are out in the shanty and I'll still be stuck fishing w/o either one of them....she will catch more walleye than me too this year same as last.


----------



## umc (Dec 13, 2004)

ih772 said:


> Nice thinking Chad. My g/f won't give me as hard of a time for spending money on another ice fishing toy (without getting her a diamond ring) if it has other uses throughout the year. What a minute who am I kidding she will want to use both the FL-18 and the camera when we are out in the shanty and I'll still be stuck fishing w/o either one of them....she will catch more walleye than me too this year same as last.


How lucky are you to have a gal that wants to be out there ice fishing with ya... 

I don't think you have to limit the camera just to fishing. I've had thoughts of putting mine in the front window so that I can see who is knocking from 50' away or spying on people, of course the fish housing might look a little out of place in most circumstances.


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

Bought the Aqua-Vu Scout yesterday and tried it out a Stoney Creek this morning. Nothing but tiny bluegills in front of the camera but it was fun nonetheless. Caught two of the little buggers using the camera that I never would have with a bobber or yellow line. Inhaled the spike, I lowered the rod tip, sucked again to get the hook, and then I set the hook. 

I definitely need that tripod thing though. Turning the cable between my fingers to find my lure was aggravating.

Big Mike


----------



## FYRE926 (Dec 31, 2000)

One difference I see between the Atlantis & the Aqua VU mike spoke of is the Atlantis "dropcam" is a down view camera so if you put it down you can keep it far enough above your lure to see a pretty large area (in decent conditions). 
I think the Aqua Vu's are also easily adaptable for this also, seems it could help avoid spending extra cash for a "MoPod" if ya really don't need it. :coolgleam


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Thanks for the info everyone.


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

MiketheElder said:


> Bought the Aqua-Vu Scout yesterday and tried it out a Stoney Creek this morning. Nothing but tiny bluegills in front of the camera but it was fun nonetheless. Caught two of the little buggers using the camera that I never would have with a bobber or yellow line. Inhaled the spike, I lowered the rod tip, sucked again to get the hook, and then I set the hook.
> 
> I definitely need that tripod thing though. Turning the cable between my fingers to find my lure was aggravating.
> 
> Big Mike


got the aqua-vu mc for x-mas. used it for the first time today. i tell ya it kept my 6y/o quiet all day! also got to see a nice sized pike right in front of it the first time i dropped it in.

& the ice pod is a must. that cam don't seem to want to look at what you want to look at. i like it!


----------



## maleredfox (Jan 2, 2003)

i just bought the aqua-vu scout and i am quite impressed for the money alittle over 200.00 had alot of fun with it over the holidays. you can see about 10-15 feet and the fish look hugh when they come in (all the fish) until a big one comes in pretty cool saves a stiff neck at the end of the day you can just lean back and watch t.v good luck got mine at gander mountains


----------



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

little trick i do with mine is to tie a string to the cam. on my atlantis dropcam. When i want, i lift on the string and pull the camera up so it looks sideways and then use the cam. cord to do a 360 of the surrounding area to find any weeds/dropoffs/fish. then, i take the string off and i'm back to looking down at my baits within a min. or two.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Old Aqua-Vu Z-60 here Ian , I don't use it much - - got it back when all the "accessories" weren't included....$300 W/O the frEEkin' battery even.
:rant:
Made my own fin from a bucket lid and I use a 1LB cannonball off the bottom on open water trolling slow.


I don't use it much at all though , it was a birthday gift from my Wife or I'd consider pawning it off......

my 2¢


RAS


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

You must have been going through the archives Robert, this thread is almost four years old now. I have the Aqua view down viewing camera. It has it's time and place where it's a good tool to use.


----------



## predator_caller (Aug 29, 2006)

Lets see if this works. I have the Aqua-vu sv-dvr, recording model that you put a sd card into and hit the record button. I have some pike clips form through the ice and two Musky pics from under a dock in open water. I'll try to attach the clips....... The water with the musky is very stained, that's why it is not great quality......


http://

http://

http://


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

ih772 said:


> You must have been going through the archives Robert, this thread is almost four years old now. I have the Aqua view down viewing camera. It has it's time and place where it's a good tool to use.


YUP....
So now that you've had one a while , did you just use a "politically correct way" to say : "I should sell mine too" ????

:lol: :chillin: :lol:



The M68's th' ticket anyways!!!

LOL!


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I like the camera when I'm fishing in thick weeds.


----------

